# Little Help With a Liberty



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

well i'm trying to figure out another alternative to fix my problem. My wifes Jeep Liberty 03 back gate not open. I pull the handle and the glass opens but no gate. i tried to open it manually by taking inside panel off and triggering the latch but still nothing. Any one have another option or DIY on getting the gate open without really Fnn up the door.


----------

